

Don't look now, but Gmail is on the verge of getting major upgrades daily - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/02/11/mighty-morphin-gmail-dawn-of-the-daily-upgrade/

======
peregrine
It seems Google has had these small updates waiting for the big time. And now
that times are bad pushing them harder, to bring consumer confidence that
Google will continue to innovate and to ensure stock holder confidence. Either
way its good for us. :)

~~~
enomar
I don't think they were holding back so they could use these features as PR.
It's the Gmail labs infrastructure that is driving these updates. It's
apparently something like an internal extensions platform for Gmail, making it
a lot easier for them to develop and try out crazy ideas.

[http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&ctx=m...](http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&ctx=mail&answer=29418)

------
billturner
It's been fun seeing all the new features popping up on the Labs page.
Meanwhile, Hotmail _finally_ adds POP3 capability.

------
Hexstream
How do you take a super tall screenshot of a page that won't fit on the screen
like that??

~~~
there
<http://pearlcrescent.com/products/pagesaver/>

------
AndrewWarner
As long as they keep putting the changes into labs, they're not hurting
anyone.

------
AndrewWarner
Looks like the dawn of email as a platform.

------
lionhearted
Gmail question: I like the old interface because the contrast between the
buttons and background are easier to see faster. So I click "Older Version" in
the top right corner of the screen to switch to the older version. The next
time I close the window with Gmail in it, and go back to Gmail, I'm back using
the new version. All thoughts/solutions very welcome and appreciated.

~~~
briansmith
You can use the new version with the old color scheme. In the settings there
is a section for "theme" or whatever and one of the themes is "classic" or
similar.

